

JQuery's best friends - lobo_tuerto
http://jquerysbestfriends.com/

======
typicalrunt
Maybe it's because I've been up for awhile, but I couldn't make the slideshow
move to the next slide with my mouse.

It turns out you need to use your arrow keys.

A suggestion: detect the right and left edges of the browser window, and
capture click events to move the slide next/prev.

------
rachelbythebay
Holy flicker. I went to scroll down and OMG FLASH FLASH FLASH. Tab closed.
Ouch!

